# Tracker 1542 "Crappie Daze" updated April 10 carpet / paint



## X53Gunner (Mar 12, 2011)

Putting my boat name in title as there seems to be a few Tracker 1542 projects going on!!!!



OK here is my first attempt at modding a flat bottom. I bought a brand new Tracker 1542 last year and a new 20hp Yamaha four stroke outboard. Fished it all last year and have started decking it and doing some things to it before this season. I used 3/4 ply for all decks as I weight in at 260. The three hatch covers that I have placed on the deck are going to be two on the sides for miscellaneous stuff and the bigger one in the center is going to be the new live well cover. I'm making a new aluminum box that is almost as wide as the seat to replace the existing live well which is way to small. The cover I have for the live well folds completely back so you can throw fish from front deck or back deck when live well is open. The black round threaded cover I have positioned in the back will be access for the gas tank under the deck. I'm going to build a rod locker on both sides of the center and run some PVC through to the front of the boat for the rods to slide in. I absolutely love the seat supports I found, they still accept a swivel underneath and you can move them anywhere you want and even move them down into the lower part of the boat to go under bridges which I do at a few lakes I fish. You can see the separation I put in the front of the boat under the front deck, as well as support the back is for the storage under the covers and the front will be filled with foam. The trailer was a very small yard trailer that I converted and modified to fit the boat. Need to water seal all wood, build a front trolling motor mount and carpet and run all electrical and live well fill and drain lines and should be ready to fish. I sure can't wait. Let me know what you think and if you have any questions or advise. Thanks!
Scott


----------



## basstender10.6 (Mar 12, 2011)

Nice work! Is that a homemade cat walk on your trailer?


----------



## X53Gunner (Mar 12, 2011)

Yep pretty much built the whole trailer. I will put some no stick tape on it after paint. I figured that the cat walk would make it nice when loading by myself. Just pull on the trailer step off the front onto the cat walk, hook cable winch up and off I go. 
Scott


----------



## X53Gunner (Mar 26, 2011)

OK took out the small live well that comes in the 1542 and made one that is 3' long 15" wide and 12" deep. I would have gone bigger but am going to run pvc pipe through the seat for rod storage. The only welded points are the side up and down seems as it was bent on a brake using one piece of aluminum. My friend tried to tig them and found out he wasn't so good with such thin aluminum so I said not a problem as I will just silicon seal the welds inside and out. He still wasn't happy but like I told him you will never see them once its installed..LOL . Now on to plumbing it for the level drain and live well pump.


----------



## X53Gunner (Mar 27, 2011)

Well added rod lockers on both sides and cut the remaining holes for my hatches and those small black things are flush mount rod holders.


----------



## DarkstarCrashes (Mar 27, 2011)

Looking good. The first thing I want to do to mine is remove that teeny livewell.


----------



## BaitCaster (Mar 28, 2011)

Wow, that's awesome! Giving me some ideas for my Tracker. Luv that livewell.


----------



## X53Gunner (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks for the comments. The stock live well comes out so easy. Just unscrew the pcv drain in the bottom and grind the tops off the 4 rivets in the bottom and she lifts right out. (have to bang the rivets through the hull first). Build new box set in place drill hole for drain and 4 new rivets and away you go. Now I'm plumbing in a live well pump to fill and aerate it. Take care!
Scott


----------



## Bobscreekboy (Mar 29, 2011)

I really love what you've done so far. I'd like to do something similar to my 1432 but I dont know if I can put the rod lockers in since mines alot narrower. Id like to but I'll have to see how things measure out.


----------



## X53Gunner (Mar 29, 2011)

I sure hope after all this work that she is stable enough. Me and my fishing partner stood on the seats last year and it wasn't to bad. I don't know, I'm starting to second guess myself..LOL I guess I need to drop it in the lake this weekend before I carpet so I will know for sure!
scott


----------



## Heavyhead (Mar 29, 2011)

Where didya get the chairs?


----------



## X53Gunner (Mar 29, 2011)

There your normal fishing seats with the swivels underneath. However I found the bases at cabelas so I mounted them on the swivels instead of the normal pole system.


----------



## X53Gunner (Apr 1, 2011)

Well took her out for a test spin today before carpeting, wiring etc. I was very surprised by how it sat and performed in the water. I do believe it is more stable then prior to the decking. I think the weight sets it in the water further and therefore there is a wider part pushing against the water. I'm running a new Yamaha 20HP 4 stroke and before the decking it ran with two large guys at 28 miles an hour with all our gear. Today with all the 3/4 decking, rod lockers and two large guys it ran right at 24 to 25 miles an hour and jumps on plan like it doesn't even know the decking was added. I'm very impressed, we both stood on front and back deck and moved around quit a bit and nothing made either of us feel like we were going to fall in. My friend even rode right up on the high seat on the front casting deck the entire trip with no problems (even in an emergency turn away from hidden ice...LOL). Should be getting more done on it tomorrow if there is anything worth taking pictures I will do that and post them. Take care!
Scott


----------



## Heavyhead (Apr 2, 2011)

How did you mount the seats ?


----------



## X53Gunner (Apr 2, 2011)

The seats are regular fishing seats and on the bottom of them there are the four screw holes, these line up with the four screw holes in the top of the seat bases as they are made for fishing seats. I just installed one of those fishing chair swivels in between seat and base.
Scott


----------



## imgonnamissher (Apr 2, 2011)

Where did you get the hatches? Was going to build mine, but those look nice and professional. I think I might want to go that route on mine (if you don't mind me copying you  )  

Looking good so far. Can't wait to see the carpet, I bet that dude is gonna be sharp!!


----------



## X53Gunner (Apr 2, 2011)

Picked up the hatches from Cabelas. They had the grey ones on the shelf when i was there so it worked out great. They are nice and sturdy you can walk right on them with no problems!
Scott


----------



## Heavyhead (Apr 3, 2011)

Are the seat legs mounted to the deck ?


----------



## DarkstarCrashes (Apr 3, 2011)

What kind of rivets did you re-rivet the hull with? I'd like to take out the stock livewell but all I know about is pop-style rivets. I'm apprehensive popping holes in my new boat.


----------



## X53Gunner (Apr 3, 2011)

The legs are not connected to the deck that is why I choose this style. I am able to move them around in any position or move them out of the way completely. I'm going to install flush mount rings on the decks under the seats to connect a small tie down strap from them to the seats so they don't move when under way.

I picked up aluminum pop rivets from the hardware that were close to the same size the holes were then just to be safe stuck the rivets in some silicone before installing them. I have never done rivets myself before. I had the boat out yesterday and had no problems what so ever.

Scott


----------



## imgonnamissher (Apr 3, 2011)

DarkstarCrashes said:


> What kind of rivets did you re-rivet the hull with? I'd like to take out the stock livewell but all I know about is pop-style rivets. I'm apprehensive popping holes in my new boat.



I bought my solid rivets from my boat dealer (of course they got them from the factory). Solid rivets are really the way to go and very easy to install. All you have to have is a hammer and a sledge hammer or something solid and semi-heavy to back them up with when you are striking them. Some guys make a punch to round over the side that you push through and hammer - that's what I plan to d0 - but it doesn't affect the function - just appearance. I think I saw someone's mod on here that had a few home-made tools for solid rivets - might try to find it if you are interested.


----------



## X53Gunner (Apr 3, 2011)

Just remember the rivets holding the live well in are not structural at all so you don't have to do anything fancy.
Scott


----------



## imgonnamissher (Apr 5, 2011)

X53Gunner said:


> Just remember the rivets holding the live well in are not structural at all so you don't have to do anything fancy.
> Scott



Definitely agree with you there.


----------



## X53Gunner (Apr 9, 2011)

Well worked on some more decking issue's and started carpeting today and installed the hatches. Here is a pic will post more tomorrow after a good days work on it. Need to carpet the inside lower portion and I'm also going to carpet around the upper inside lip just to finish it off nice. I think its looking ok for my first time ever trying this... 
Scott


----------



## X53Gunner (Apr 10, 2011)

Still need to finish some carpet around inside rail and front of back deck but here are some pics I had fun with the paint today..LOL


----------



## BaitCaster (Apr 11, 2011)

Lookin good. Luv the paint job.


----------



## lbursell (Apr 17, 2011)

Very Cool Paint Job ! =D>


----------



## Brine (Apr 17, 2011)

Nice paint! Looks familiar :mrgreen: 

The loomis stencil is a nice touch 8)


----------



## X53Gunner (Apr 25, 2011)

Well I should throw a quick update out there. I have everything completely wired Batteries, On-board Charger, Lights, Bilge, Live Well pump, and Fish Finder. I took her out fishing for around 3 hours yesterday with out a hitch. Stable as can be and the weight didn't even bother the stability. Sits nice in the water and runs out like a champ with my 20hp Yamaha on the back. This week I'm going to be installing the bow mount trolling motor and I picked up a electric boat anchor winch at Gander Mountain as they are on sale for 99.00 They didn't have the small one so they gave me the same price on the 35 pound model, that was a score! Anyway I'll post some more pics this weekend after that stuff is mounted on. Take care!
Scott


----------

